# I Have A Question About The 25rs



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello , I was wondering if there is any one out there that can tell me what my empty weight and my GVWR is , the previous owner needed the papers instead . I will be picking up our 2004 Outback 25RS on the 8/22nd , And have not read anything about them . We have been camping a few years now in a 21' RV . Now we need more room . Thanks for your help . Dean .


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

tradingup said:


> Hello , I was wondering if there is any one out there that can tell me what my empty weight and my GVWR is , the previous owner needed the papers instead . I will be picking up our 2004 Outback 25RS on the 8/22nd , And have not read anything about them . We have been camping a few years now in a 21' RV . Now we need more room . Thanks for your help . Dean .


check out the keystone web site. They have all of the previous model floor plans and specs. Not sure about the 25 but we bought a 26rs used and found the specs there. Good luck and enjoy your new tt.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome!! Welcome! You're gonna love your new rolling home!!! GVWR on the '06 25RSS is 6000 and I believe the empty weight is about 5400. Yup, that doesn't leave much room for gear (especially if you travel with water....which is why we don't).


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought the empty weight was about 4200. Check inside the kitchen cabinets and that is the actual weight as it rolls out of the factory with equipment. 6000 is the top end weight loaded though.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

There should be a sticker on the inside of one of the cabinets with weights for your exact trailer. Enjoy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi tradingup









Sounds like you've already gotten your answers, now all that's left for me to do is say..........








to Outbackers!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

For the 2004 25RSS, the Keystone web site shows:

Shipping (dry) weight of 4,655 pounds
Carrying capacity of 1,345 pounds
Hitch weight of 440 pounds

Calculated GVWR would be 6,000 pounds

Your best bet would be to take it to the scales and have it weighed before you put a bunch of stuff in it.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> I thought the empty weight was about 4200. Check inside the kitchen cabinets and that is the actual weight as it rolls out of the factory with equipment. 6000 is the top end weight loaded though.


The previous owners removed the sticker for some reason , I can see the glue that held it on . Thanks for the help .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> For the 2004 25RSS, the Keystone web site shows:
> 
> Shipping (dry) weight of 4,655 pounds
> Carrying capacity of 1,345 pounds
> ...


Thanks , thats what I needed . I will be taking it to the scale this weekend on our way to the campground . Thanks .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome!! Welcome! You're gonna love your new rolling home!!! GVWR on the '06 25RSS is 6000 and I believe the empty weight is about 5400. Yup, that doesn't leave much room for gear (especially if you travel with water....which is why we don't).


I wanted to see if my 02 chevy trailblazer will tow it or do I need a bigger tow vehicle . It will work for now , But Im looking . Thanks .


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------

